# Open source coffee machine



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I was looking at this guy in the states who makes coffee bits , with an idea of buying a tamper of him and after trolling through his site as seeing the billet with what the tampers were made of really made me sit up. Realised the guys is making his own machine from scratch and is planning on using open source to take care of pressure profiling.

Thought I would share the link to people who may be intrested, found the website was a bit fractured but route around a bit and I think there is something there for everyone.

heres the link

http://kshanticoffee.com


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks like an interesting prospect. Raspberry PI based profiling, I bet that doesn't cost £3K


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

All the code so far is on GitHub


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> All the code so far is on GitHub


Probably well over my head







I can just about scrape vbscript and html together. Plus I'm not too comfortable with the idea of ripping my Verona to bits to fit new electronics and pumps in there


----------



## TheDude (May 11, 2013)

This is a really cool project.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

That is amazing! I've always loved the thought of designing my own machine.


----------



## davetucker (Apr 7, 2014)

This is awesome.

Just a point of clarification, it's actually using both a Raspberry Pi and Arduino.

The Pi is pushing code to the Arduino for the profiles, connecting to the web etc... The Arduino drives the pumps and controls.

I'm tempted to pick up a cheap Classic and look at hooking in an Arduino/Pi... Maybe it could replace a PID and offer some cool new features like pressure profiling... Could be a fun project









That or have it tweet about every shot pulled


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

davetucker said:


> This is awesome.
> 
> Just a point of clarification, it's actually using both a Raspberry Pi and Arduino.
> 
> ...


Pi and arduino both doing what they do best, I am guessing the possibilities for profiling and such would be endless, I am not sure a classic's hardware is going to be up to the job though, an android bluetooth temperature controller for the classic would be good though. Gave it a little thought yesterday and got stuck on feedback of temperature.

not sure i have time to take anything on , I have a PID sitting here for the classic and haven't even fitted it not enough time . I can see the benefits of the PID may bring but to be honest i dont think the quality of the controller is there.


----------



## jasapp (Nov 5, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> I was looking at this guy in the states who makes coffee bits , with an idea of buying a tamper of him and after trolling through his site as seeing the billet with what the tampers were made of really made me sit up. Realised the guys is making his own machine from scratch and is planning on using open source to take care of pressure profiling.
> 
> Thought I would share the link to people who may be intrested, found the website was a bit fractured but route around a bit and I think there is something there for everyone.
> 
> ...


Hey guys,

I just saw this thread. I'm the guy that's building that espresso machine. I've been in the process of moving / setting up shop, so I haven't had a whole lot of time to work on it in the last few months. But it's slowly working it's way back up to the top of my list. I've been using other people's equipment to build the machine so far, but once my garage is finished things should speed up quite a bit.

One of the things I've been meaning to do is post a very detailed build log, lots of good pictures, etc... And as you've noticed I haven't.







I'm been pulling shots at home for close to 10 years now, but I'd still consider myself a coffee newbie. One of the reasons for going open source was so the coffee community could make up where my knowledge is lacking. So if you've got any ideas or suggestions, I'm all ears.

By the way, I'm in about $2500 so far with all the electronics, pump, and stainless steel for the espresso machine.

Here's a blurry picture of my shop in progress:


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome to our forum Jasapp! We'll be very interested to follow your progress. There has been quite a bit of discussion around pressure profiling on account of a few of the guys on here owning (or even having had a large part in designing) the Vesuvius. You should hopefully find that there is a lot of interest to follow your project, maybe those in the know can give you some info too.

(Not me, I know nothing about pressure profiling, and am in awe of anyone who can actually make stuff that works!)


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow ! And hello, are you still doing tampers ? I was always going to get one but never got round to it, workshop looks great and coming together , is that a Bridgeport in the background?

looking forward to more of how your coffee machine is coming along


----------



## jasapp (Nov 5, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Wow ! And hello, are you still doing tampers ? I was always going to get one but never got round to it, workshop looks great and coming together , is that a Bridgeport in the background?
> 
> looking forward to more of how your coffee machine is coming along


Yeah, I'm still selling tampers.

The mill is actually a Lagun. I like it a little better than the Bridgeports I've worked on, but it's very similar. Both machines are kind of in place and running, but the shop still needs to be wired up correctly. Lots and lots of things to do.


----------

